# ImprovementsCatalog.com Sale.



## immecor

Thanks for the heads up....Just ordered one.


----------



## immecor

Thanks for the heads up....just ordered one.


----------



## RCIAG

WOOHOO!! Glad I didn't order that Thrashing Mummy earlier for $80!! HE IS MINE NOW!! Along with the Escape from the Grave Zombie!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting! I got my crow on big time.


----------



## Savage Night

Woo-hoo, thanks for posting this! I just ordered spiderweb shepherd's hooks, to replace the ones stolen last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ended up ordering the Tekky Toys' Escape from the Grave prop. He has decent movement and sound. Plus I liked that it could be used with an optional foot pad or DC adapter. Wasn't planning on any additional props this year after the Walmart crawling zombie but at least it's in keeping with the zombie theme and will make a nice addition. 

Thanks for the heads up DaveintheGrave. I was on Improvements' site yesterday and don't think they had the sale prices up when I saw it. Sure their animated props will go fast. I ordered my Jumping Spider from them before they sold out and have ordered from them in the past and never had a problem with them. I think their regular shipping is pretty reasonable too. BTW I saw during a web search for IC coupons that there's a 20% off coupon if you are ordering over over $75. Didn't apply to me but might help some out.


----------



## gtaft

I just ordered the flying ghost. My kids were just talking about getting one yesterday. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## LadyRohan

You evil, EVIL people! Y'all need to stop posting these sales! I ordered the scape from Grave Zombie. My hubby is gonna kill me. I'm gonna have to attended Halloween Props/Decor Anonymous soon!


----------



## RCIAG

WELCOME LADY ROHAN!!

My name is Roger Clyne Is A God, & I'm a Halloween-aholic.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

The owls weren't quite so impressively discounted, but I've been thinking about getting them anyway, so one black and one white are on their way. I also ordered the giant skull who speaks when unwary TOTs come close. One simply cannot have too many giant skulls. 

I got the jumping spider last month. He's cute.


----------



## LadyRohan

LOL Glad I'm not alone!




RCIAG said:


> WELCOME LADY ROHAN!!
> 
> My name is Roger Clyne Is A God, & I'm a Halloween-aholic.


----------



## Guest

I am with you...I am actually hiding props from my husband! I have never done that before! He knows our garage (oops double garage) is full and he just pretends he doesn't see all the new stuff. To avoid divorce, I am sure LOL!


----------



## sjmarsha

Thank you for posting this. I got the Escape the Grave zombie. He'll go great with the zombie I got from Walmart last week that someone posted here


----------



## Kymmm

I bought the escape grave grabber too.. Now NO MORE PROPS this year!!! lol Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## mickkell

Awesome,thanks for the heads up,I got one too along with the crow for 4.95.sweet.


----------



## mickkell

Ya,sure "no more new props"uh huh,you bet.I said that about 500.00 bux ago and I still want spirits grave digger!Phooey!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Glad I could help out! Just trying to "pay it forward" for all the great deals I've seen posted here lately. Now I feel left out---I didn't order anything. 

I do like that Thrashing Mummy, though....... (I'd attach his hands to something--they kind of look like monkey hands in the video.) LOL


----------



## RCIAG

Well that sorta works since he sorta sounds like a monkey too!!

So instead of spending $100+ at Spirit, I gave less than that at Improvements but it's still more than I spend at Spirit.


----------



## coondogg97

Thanks for the heads up, I just placed an order myself.

And to give those who haven't ordered yet a heads up, there is a $20 discount for orders over $100. The code is MP1K506

Thanks!


----------



## kittyvibe

Also coupon for 20% off $75 says first order but Ive used those coupons with success. code SAV2011 you get $15 off $75 so your purchase is $60 plus tax n ship.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

The Halloween items are still on sale and a lot of the prices are even lower now.

The "Escape From the Grave Zombie" is now $19.97.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gee DaveintheGrave, seeing your posts are spurring halloween buying and adding to my zombie graveyard! Came to this forum area to post about WorldMarket and something made me checked out this thread again and saw that the Escape from the Grave Zombie is now marked down further! 

Ordered another one of those rocking escape zombies for my yard (will be using masks on them to change them up) and also picked up 2 of the haunted lanterns. Nice look to the lanterns although I'll probably cut the speaker wire to eliminate the recorded sounds. I like the concept of the lantern coming on by itself when triggered however. Wonder if it also will shut itself off after a period of time. In general not a fan of most prerecorded soundtracks although the Escape Zombie will probably be kept as is. My first Escape Zombie is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## mickkell

LOL,I ordered another also,along with the Zombie.Too good of a deal to pass up.I suspect they will sell out fast at this rate.


----------



## RCIAG

I just got my Thrashing Mummy & Escape from the grave today. Boy the cats hate them!!

They need a bit of padding here & there, maybe some extra paint here & there, & a few other touches but overall I'm pretty happy with them & will probably use them as they are this year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Great! I'm glad I could help you spend some more money! I ordered the "Zombie Witch" thing for $19.97. She looks like the escape zombie, but just turns her head.
I'm going to turn her into a standing witch for next year. I was tempted to order some other stuff. I still might, since shipping was only $7.00.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My first Escape Zombie arrived a day early! Can't wait to set him up tomorrow when I have some time. 

The second one I just ordered along with the two lanterns ended up running $10 in shipping. I thought that was pretty reasonable. Can't get over that the lanterns, which are a decent size, have a motion or sound activated flame that flickers, and have a sound track were only $8 each. Plastic and metal construction. Check them out before they are sold out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I saw those lanterns, but I didn't read it closely to see that they were sound activated. Cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Extra %off today only (10/19)*

If you've held off ordering from Improvements Catalog, today only they are offering an extra discount--10% off purchases from $50-99.99; 15% off purchases from $100-199.99; and 20% off purchases over $200. Code MP1W446. Expires 11:59 EST tonight.

I think supplies are getting low on the Escape Zombie. The one I ordered the other day said it would be available to ship on 10/20, tomorrow, so I'm thinking this might mean they have a shipment coming in tomorrow and maybe its the last shipment of product for this item they'll receive. Just my guess though. Their standard shipping, while very reasonable IMO, does take awhile to arrive so keep this in mind if you want to buy something for use this year and keep your shipping costs low.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Through today you can get 20% off storewide with source code: MP2W166.

They still have some Halloween items left, including the animated Thrashing Mummy on sale at $29.97. The discount would make him around $24.00 (plus shipping). I just tried out the one I bought and he's a pretty cool prop. Great movement!

I just bought the Standing Zombie for about $14.00 after discount. They have a set of 3 large crows for around $6.00 (before discount).


----------

